# Medicare Advantage plans requiring waste, fraud, and abuse training



## TammyHF (Oct 19, 2009)

My provider got notice from his national organization the if the provider participates in a Medicare Advantage plan that the provider and their relevant staff members (such as staff involved in billing and coding) will have to participate in CMS required waste, fraud, and abuse training under a law regulating Mediare Advantage plans plans that became effective on January 1, 2009. Has anyone else heard of this? If so will this training be with each Medicare Advantage plan the physician participates in or just one; since the Medicare Advantage plan will require documentation of this training. 

Thank you,


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 19, 2009)

Interesting...

BCBSNC has some info on this.  I would be curious if anyone else has gone through this training...

http://www.bcbsnc.com/content/providers/blue-medicare-providers/training.htm


----------



## TammyHF (Nov 2, 2009)

I received one from Coventry with a website at
http://coventry-medicare.coventryhealthcare.com/provoders/index.htm


----------

